# High pitch Whirring sound, new engine.



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Started developing a whirring sound recently and its getting pretty loud. I thought it was the power steering pump or alternator but I disconnected both of them and no luck. Stethoscope sounds like it could be the transmission but here is a video. Any ideas? 

http://static.photobucket.com/playe.../albums/qq81/abusch13/VID_20120603_161911.mp4


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

SLide underneath and unbolt the convertor and slide it back. Restart and recheck


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Disconnected the torque converter and the sound appears to be gone... maybe a bearing in the tranny is getting ready to go or something. That sucks but it's better than the engine... as long as its not something in the engine that removing the drag of the transmission quieted. Guess ill have to yank the tranny and rebuild it... any input?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Been reading about th400's online. Looks like my pump might be to blame. Fluid deprived or just time for a rebuild.


----------

